

Computational complexity lectures by Fields medalist Tim Gowers. - amichail
http://sms.cam.ac.uk/collection/545358

======
amichail
Also see Scott Aaronson's lectures:

<http://www.scottaaronson.com/democritus>

------
slackenerny
Sorry for bugging, but how did you come around this gem? I thought I had a
half of mathematical blogosphere on my radar already, yet no one seem to
mention this, including Gowers himself. Or maybe you just happened to check
Cambridge course table?

~~~
michael_nielsen
Obviously, I can't speak for amichail, but I heard about the lectures via
Peter Smith's blog: <http://logicmatters.blogspot.com/> Smith is a philosopher
at Cambridge who is sitting in on the lectures; he also runs a nice blog.

~~~
slackenerny
Thank you Michael!

How you and capable people manage to keep an eye on so many fields is a
mystery for me.

------
almost
This would be the editor of the incredibly awesome Princeton Guide to
Mathematics. If you don't have a copy I would strongly recommend getting one.

------
yeahright
like any of you actually read this. omg what a bunch of phony bull

~~~
dinkumthinkum
Well, considering these are _videos_ ; you're right probably not that many
people "read" them. But to your general nature, look at the title bar up there
^^^^ some of us actually like computer science. Just a thought.

